# Top 5 artificial lures for inshore redfish



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

I was looking at the overwhelming selection of lure choices today in the local Walmart today. I was wanting to see what everyone else's top 5 / go to lures are. I haven't caught many fish since I'm just getting into saltwater fishing but I will tell you what I mainly fish with.

1. Popping cork with a artificial shrimp (currently have a DOA shrimp that is clear with red glitter)
2. Super spook Jr in a speckled trout color scheme
3. Paddle tail with jig head in electric chicken or new penny color scheme
4. Mirrorlure 17mr
5. Rattle trap chrome color


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish Magic Chartruese head Electric Chicken swimbait
Redfish Magic Chartruese head DK Green over Silver swimbait
Redfish Magic Chartruese head Dk Green over Silver with chartreuse tail swimbait

I've never caught one on anything else. I've tried DOA shrimp and gulp alot. Caught nothing on it...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

1. 1/4oz to 3/4oz Gold Spoon
2. Gold Colo Bladed Spinnerbait with Gulp Jig
3. Suspending Jerk Bait
4. Jig with Lightest Jig Possible for conditions
5. Zara Spook

I sight fish almost all the time and hope to always have my sight to do so...... With that said....I have fished the PreMadona the Matrix Shad and it doesn't make the cut into the top 50.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Garbo - regarding the gold spoon, specific brand or style? I have tried a couple of spoons with no luck. For that matter I have never hooked a redfish with any artificial bait. All mine were caught (or hooked and lost) with dead shrimp or live croakers. Like Wartide, I would really like to find an artificial that works occasionally.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Only really caught red fish on a few lures. Just cause thats what i use for trout/redfish. Never really targeted red fish specifically.
1. MR-17 (redfish hate this thing and tear it up!)
2. Gold spoon
3. Bucktail jig


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yea I have a silver spoon but have not found that it works for me. It could be because I have not found any decent spots that are holding fish. Live bait or dead bait is pretty expensive and can add up over time. Just wanted to see if anyone had any specific paddle tail color they used or suspended jerk baits and what not.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*In really shallow water, the Scumfrog rules.*

I love the Scumfrog. It paddles like a crab, slow or fast. Casts good and floats. Darn near never gets hung and lands a lot softer than any spoon. Great for sight fishing. I've also caught Bass, Trout, Snook and Flounder on it. Unfortunately, it is a great ************** too.

Redfish really blow up on it.

Hard to beat the old Uncle Josh porkrind frog too. 

Down here I have to fish way back in bad places for Redfish.


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

CaptKen where are you located at? I have never heard of the lure you mentioned I will have to look into it. Is it like a top water frog used for bass fishing?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yep, it is a bass lure.*

Made by Southern Lure Company, Columbus, MS.

I used a Bass frog in Venice LA back in early May and caught 12 Redfish in 12 casts on one point. These were fish from 3# up to 12# or so. I also caught a 7# Flounder on the same spot when I came back through a couple of hours later. I probably caught 25 Redfish that morning from my Kayak.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Spook Jr. - one bone colored and one purple with a chartreuse head.

Various weights of jig heads - I prefer Hank Brown Hook Up jig heads.

Soft Plastics - Mirrolure Lil John XL in golden bream, DOA CAL shads in avocado with red glitter and chartreuse with silver glitter.

Mirrolure Mirrodines and Heavydines. Not partial to any color, I've got some bright colored ones and some darker colored ones.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Matrixx!!!!!!!


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I have caught inshore (flats and docks) redfish on most everything mentioned above, but my best producers have been:
1. Gulp Electric Chicken, you can cut the tail off to keep the smaller fish from driving you crazy
2. Johnson original sprite gold spoon with a red skirt, or Luhr-Jensen 1/4 oz Krocodile. You can also fish these under a popping cork.
3. DOA shrimp, with or without popping cork, sprayed with Gulp Alive or you can use Pro Cure gel.
4. Mirrorlure and Z-Man scented plastics.

If reds are schooled up, they will eat just about anything.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

MeltonW said:


> Garbo - regarding the gold spoon, specific brand or style? I have tried a couple of spoons with no luck. For that matter I have never hooked a redfish with any artificial bait. All mine were caught (or hooked and lost) with dead shrimp or live croakers. Like Wartide, I would really like to find an artificial that works occasionally.



If you don't mind....What type areas are you fishing for Redfish? This could be as much of a reason as the type artificial you are using if not more.....

For example: There are many Redfish to be caught on submerged structure such as bridge pilings or Jetties. If you fish these type areas a Gold Spoon might produce but it is much more difficult to use in it's most effective retrieve or presentation. So if you fish deeper water with live or dead bait and have seen more results from bait instead of artificials this could be why. 

Redfish can be found in most any type of water but I mostly look and find them in Shallow water up to 3ft. Based on the time of year, time of day, Tide, Water Clarity and Water Temperature there are geographical target areas both in the Bay and Gulf that will produce more fish during certain conditions but it is most often that Redfish can be found in some water less than 3ft during most of the year in the Panhandle. 

As for the "Gold Spoon"......... I like as I mentioned a chosen area with less than 3ft of water. I cast and flutter retrieve.....but most seem to prefer a straight steady retrieve allowing the spoon to wobble as it makes its way in the water. Either will produce well.....but I truly believe if there is one artificial bait that has produced more Redfish than any other my bet lands solidly on the "Gold Spoon". 

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Very surprised at the lack of Matrix references on here given their surge in popularity.

I've mostly used bait in the past, though I've caught a few on shrimp jigs (DOA/Gulp) and Mirrolure style plugs years ago.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

MR17 by far most productive esp with Chartreuse coloring
Rapala XRAP 8 
Super Spook Bone
Soft plastic on a jig head - weight color depends on current, daylight & water clarity
Vudu Shrimp

Garbo - I've always wanted the gold spoon to be productive for me... just hasn't happened - user error I'm sure. Maybe one day I can get you to teach me some of your tricks - glad to see you back on


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Magic Mike said:


> MR17 by far most productive esp with Chartreuse coloring
> Rapala XRAP 8
> Super Spook Bone
> Soft plastic on a jig head - weight color depends on current, daylight & water clarity
> ...



Thanks for the kind word Mike.....Your welcome on my boat any day. 

BTW It's not difficult and you might laugh at me....................


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I usually fish for reds either really shallow(1-3')or mid depth(8-10') so here's what works well for me. I try to keep it simple so this is what Ive got:

1. Rapala Xrap 08- this is my go to inshore bait period, and works very well on redfish. Olive green seems to work under all conditions and can really cover water very fast. 

2. When fishing the rivers or upper bays for reds, I usually pull out the crankbaits and start winding. LC 0.5 and 0.5 DD work awesome and the reds really hammer them. Great for covering water as well. 

3. 1/4-3/8oz Owner ball head jig with 3" paddletail. I use this mainly when it is to shallow or to much floating grass to fish the Xrap. 

4. Rapala Skitterwalk in Silver Mullet color. I don't throw these much just for reds, usually targeting trout, but get some blowups from the redfish as well.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

JeffBro... the Rapala XRap is a Seriously Great Lure. Big Springtime Trout can't leave one alone.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

If I could have just one bait to fish for redfish for, it would be a gold spoon - the gold johnson silver minnow to be exact.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Like others, I fish shallow, mostly w/ the spook, rapala & mr-17.
If I can't catch a fish on these 3 lures, I go home.

top 5 would be:

spook jr, bone colored, speck colored & red head
rapala flat rap, jerk bait, black-n-silver
mr-17 chart.
redfish magic spinner
z-man scented paddler, 1/8 to 1/4 oz. stand-up jig


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> If I could have just one bait to fish for redfish for, it would be a gold spoon - the gold johnson silver minnow to be exact.



Hall, You don't mean the Gold Johnson Sprite? Both will produce but I have caught way more on a 1/4oz Gold Johson Sprite or the 1/2oz Gold Sprite than the single hook Silver Minnow but I do use a Sprite more often.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Garbo said:


> JeffBro... the Rapala XRap is a Seriously Great Lure. Big Springtime Trout can't leave one alone.


I totally agree, that extra erratic action drives them crazy. I use them all year long and just change up my retrieve speed to what the fish want.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Hall, You don't mean the Gold Johnson Sprite? Both will produce but I have caught way more on a 1/4oz Gold Johson Sprite or the 1/2oz Gold Sprite than the single hook Silver Minnow but I do use a Sprite more often.


I prefer the silver minnow b/c it is weedless.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I prefer the silver minnow b/c it is weedless.



Which Size Silver Minnow do you prefer. The one you see the most is kinda big, I know there are a couple if not three sizes. Which one do you use?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Which Size Silver Minnow do you prefer. The one you see the most is kinda big, I know there are a couple if not three sizes. Which one do you use?


Usually a 1/4 oz.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you ever find a copper spoon buy it. You can thank me later.


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Skiffer said:


> I have caught inshore (flats and docks) redfish on most everything mentioned above, but my best producers have been:
> 1. Gulp Electric Chicken, you can cut the tail off to keep the smaller fish from driving you crazy
> 2. Johnson original sprite gold spoon with a red skirt, or Luhr-Jensen 1/4 oz Krocodile. You can also fish these under a popping cork.
> 3. DOA shrimp, with or without popping cork, sprayed with Gulp Alive or you can use Pro Cure gel.
> ...



I am new to saltwater fishing so when rigging a popping cork how is it set up? I bought a Cajun thunder and some voodu shrimp but long should the leader be under the cork and how do you fish it and what application? Sorry for the questions but I am just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

I am going to get a Xrap come payday just trying to figure out the color since I'm only getting one. 

As far as the popping cork setup it varies but since it is mainly used for flats fishing I usually tie mine the same way every time. I take a popping cork, leader (usually 20lb mono leader), and a shrimp artificial or live. I take the leader material and measure it about one arm length (tip of finger to armpit on one arm) and cut. I tie one end to the popping cork usually the metal/ brass heavier bead side your usual knot you tie will work. Then on the shrimp side I use a circle knot since he allows the shrimp to move more freely. Once done tie to main line and your done. If you are planning on fishing deeper water make your leader material longer then described above. If you YouTube search rigging popping cork there are numerous videos on rigging and tiring a loop knot. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Garbo - thank you for the detailed reply. I fish over on the west side of Alabama: our water is not nearly so clear as over in the Pensacola area. I suspect that the fish here go by smell more and sight less, though of course I do not know that. I have caught the reds that I caught in tidal creeks and on shallow flats, three feet or less as you said. My most effective setup has been a dead shrimp on an 18" line with a splitshot under a popping cork. And most of the hits have been when I just let it lie, no popping, no twitching. 

Thanks to everyone for the info, and to Wartide for the question.


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

The fact that there is so much variation in the feedback here suggests that when they're biting, they'll bite whatever is moving that even remotely resembles a baitfish.

Now, the question in my opinion is, what, if anything, makes them bite when they _aren't_ biting?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that if they are on the hungry side of life it helps a lot too. Some fish will pounce on any kind of bait and others ignore everything thrown at them.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

If they are not biting, make them react to your lure. Speed is key...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with the previous couple posts- and will add this,
My lure selections will vary depending on where and when I fish- I prefer targeting smaller reds and trout in shallower waters than the bull reds often found in deeper channels and near deeper structure. So, with that in mind I will offer the following...
In early mornings and late afternoon / evening during the cooler fall and later spring months, I really like some topwater action with a Heddon Spook Jr- lighter color (like bone) or on windy / choppy days a MorroLure SheDog (chrome). If the water is a little dirty and I need some action a little deeper, I like a gold spoon or Strike King Redfish Magic in chartreuse. If I want to slow it down and do some lower or bottom bumping, a DOA CAL jerk shad on a 1/4 oz jig head. And if the water is cooler and I might try a coffee tube, DOA Shrimp, or Rage Tail Shrimp- with a bit of ProCure for taste/ smell.
Now- my wife (Cookie) will argue the only real bait for redfish is live shrimp or fresh cut bait! So I believe if you really want to entice a bite from a finicky redfish, slowly drag a live shrimp across his nose! Lol
All that having been said, I do not claim -in no way - to be any kind of fishing pro- And like it's been said, a hungry redfish will try to eat almost anything. I could entice a bit from one with a piece of wood with a hook on it... . So what baits are really effective- I can't say for sure. But I have my arsenal, and it works pretty well for me.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Killebrew1 said:


> I am new to saltwater fishing so when rigging a popping cork how is it set up? I bought a Cajun thunder and some voodu shrimp but long should the leader be under the cork and how do you fish it and what application? Sorry for the questions but I am just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends. Most of the slot Reds I catch are on the bank eating little crabs, chasing small baits, etc. So I adjust how far the jighead is under the cork, for the depth. Try to keep the bait just off the bottom. If your cork is laying over on its side, the bait is laying in the weeds or the muck. I fish with braid, and I tie on a 20# fluoro leader, around 4', with either a double uni or a J Knot. This gives me plenty of leader to hang corks and re-tie without replacing it.
I also find that I have very little need of the big popping corks with all the rattles. A simple 2" Comal oval WITHOUT the weight works great, and the pop you make with them is sufficient to get a Red's attention. Without the weight because it casts better without helicoptering.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

The other advantage to using a snap-on oval cork, is that you can take it right off and immediately begin fishing your jig, without having to tie anything. They call it a pocket cork in Louisiana.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

1. Flats Intruder Spoon-Gold-1/4oz-1/2oz. (I like Flats Intruder over Johnson silver minnows because the weld is better, its made better, and overall has better action).
2.Zara Pup-Bone.
3.Pearl 7" Z-Man or Gulp jerk shad-white-on a weightless worm hook, rigged weedless.
4.1/2oz jighead of choice with favorite paddle tail plastic for dredging deeper docks.
5.No #5. Only use the above four.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Depends. Most of the slot Reds I catch are on the bank eating little crabs, chasing small baits, etc. So I adjust how far the jighead is under the cork, for the depth. Try to keep the bait just off the bottom. If your cork is laying over on its side, the bait is laying in the weeds or the muck. I fish with braid, and I tie on a 20# fluoro leader, around 4', with either a double uni or a J Knot. This gives me plenty of leader to hang corks and re-tie without replacing it.
> I also find that I have very little need of the big popping corks with all the rattles. A simple 2" Comal oval WITHOUT the weight works great, and the pop you make with them is sufficient to get a Red's attention. Without the weight because it casts better without helicoptering.


There's something similar you can do with live bait, where you tie a loop knot at the end of your main line, put it through and around a bank sinker, make a dropper loop a ways up, tie a leader to that, and hook your live bait to the other end of the leader.

The sinker keeps the bait from fleeing, and the leader tied on a ways up from it puts it right in the strike zone of the Red (six or so inches off the bottom).


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

My Wife, Shannon hooked three Reds this morning before work on the Dock behind the house. All three on a Gulp Jerk Shad with 3/16oz Jig Head. One was a good looking upper slot that wrapped her on a dock piling. 6# line has it's pros and cons.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Garbo said:


> My Wife, Shannon hooked three Reds this morning before work on the Dock behind the house. All three on a Gulp Jerk Shad with 3/16oz Jig Head. One was a good looking upper slot that wrapped her on a dock piling. 6# line has it's pros and cons.


I've caught some on Gulp Swimming Mullet as well. I even had one hit on shrimp Fishbites the other day.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I prefer the soft baits...paddle tails mostly...there are several brands including the m word, gulp etc...the reason is because with one setup you can catch just about every fish that eats baitfish...I use a 7 strand leader to cover all those toothy fellows...but you never know what will hit next...


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

We hat color paddle tail do you prefer darker color, light colors, or doesn't matter.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't know about 153, but I've been using those M paddletails too, and my goto color has been ultraviolet, or any of the light natural colors. The new red color does well also in the grass. 

Everything is going for them; reds, specs, flounder, spanish. Bet the mahi would love them too, but unfortunately taking my kayak in the surf is too much work for me to give them a try.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

My favorite Red Drum lure would have to to be one of the many top water lures I've caught them on. There is nothing better than seeing a monster strike that top water lure and hearing that sucking noise he makes as he inhales the lure. So, my favorite Red Drum lure would be a Heddon Chugin' Spook in pink, Heddon One Knocker Spook in bone, 1 oz Badonk-a-donk, or the larger Storm Chug Bug in chartruese/silver. And since you're in Walmart, the Chug Bug and maybe the Badonk-a-donk are there. TOP WATER IS BEST!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Perseverance
Dedication
Commitment
Education
Experience 

Soft plastic / jig head
Suspending 
Slow sinking
Top water
Crank

Shrimp
Blue crab
Pin fish
Finger mullet
Croaker

7'6 med rod
2500 series reel
15lb braid
20lb fluro
Lure / bait

Fall
1 week after full moon
Falling tide
6-9am
Slightly stained water

Big lagoon
Sound
Escambia bay
3mb
Bob sikes bridge 

Blackening seasoning
On a half shell
Butter
Garlic
Grilled

Those are my top 5s hahahaha as for my favorite lure hmmmmm????? Whatever the fish are biting that day!
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Slot Reds- Paddle tail Charlie Bait, if you can find them, white with blue flake or black and white, rigged weedless with a solid worm hook.
Anything soft in Electric chicken and spooks.

Bull Reds- big skitterwalk with a single j-hook on the rear. Find em on the surface and watch multiple crashes until one gets hooked up. I don't like messing with treble hooks on large fish who aren't getting gaffed and straight in the box.


----------

